# Cream Separator



## peter (Oct 18, 2008)

I want to begin making butter. Does anyone have any recommendations regarding a cream separator?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If I were to get one it would be electric for sure.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Why is that Sondra? Is it that hard to hand crank? I ask because I was about to possibly buy one. I always prefer stuff to not be dependent on electricity. Especially after just being out of it almost two weeks.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well only from what I have heard as I am not abt to separate goats milk for what little cream I could get. But what I have read is that goats milk is hard to separate thus the need for elec. but you all wait till Christy answers this as believe she does this and can answer your questions.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a hand crank, as I try to have less electrical stuff(Power outs for more than a few days suck). I like how it gives a quiet hum, rather than loud motor sounds, too. Irregardless, it's a workout. 

Fun though, I have to crank I think like 2 rotations per second to get really good separation. One rps is really tough on the arm, but you get momentum by 2 rps. So instead of getting say two tablespoons from skimming, I get a quart(light and heavy cream). But I think most people would go for the electric than hand crank.
Megan


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

You get a quart from one gallon?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Looking at them the elec is only like $50 more no way am I going to hand crank


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a Novo (elec) and get 1qt of heavy cream per gallon of milk.

Christy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, that's cool then, that's about the same as I get, I do about 2 gals at a time and got 2 1/2qts, I had some milk with mine because my little one likes to help so much, and when you slow down it just doesn't seperate as well, so I just rounded down to 1qt. per gallon, but irregardless, I still get way more cream than the ol' rise, skim and freeze till you have enough method. 
Megan


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Does the agitation of separating the cream cause the milk to get goaty quicker?


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I use mine too fast to notice,(gone in like a day or two), so IDK. :? ?
Megan


----------

